# North Carolinian Froggers?



## jarteta97

Just putting some feelers out for local froggers. I'm relatively new in the hobby, but I would love to make those connections early. I live just Northeast of Raleigh, so that puts me close to southern Virginia froggers too. Would love to meet up at the Raleigh Repticon this Saturday or really any other time.


----------



## easternversant

Greenville here (and I have some breeding frogs, mostly imitator and el cope auratus if you are ever interested in local stuff). As far as I know, there aren't many of us. Anyway, feel free to ask some questions of me if you want.

Try this: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/herp-society-carolinas.html

I may or may not be attending Repticon on Sunday.


----------



## jarteta97

Wow, what a coincidence, I actually have an 18x18x24 set up right now, and its intended habitants are 'el cope', I was just going to wait a couple of months before purchasing so as to allow for plant growth, plus I would like to get 2 or 3 mini orchids in there. Hmmm, might just have to make it one month instead of two...


----------



## easternversant

jarteta97 said:


> Wow, what a coincidence, I actually have an 18x18x24 set up right now, and its intended habitants are 'el cope', I was just going to wait a couple of months before purchasing so as to allow for plant growth, plus I would like to get 2 or 3 mini orchids in there. Hmmm, might just have to make it one month instead of two...


Well, I don't currently have any froglets...so they won't be from me in 1-3 months haha. Sorry!


----------



## jarteta97

That's ok, maybe it's better I wait, I'm very patient when it comes to the hobby.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## EricT

anybody here still active? I'm in Greensboro and travel around the state. 
Been looking for locals ..


----------



## jarteta97

Still here, waiting patiently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricT

Awesome! .. just now seeing your reply... Gonna shoot you a PM


----------



## Nightlife

I'm in Charlotte. I have imitator varadero, costa rican green and black auratus, and Dendrobates Tinctorius 'Citronella'. All of my frogs have been breeding, I just haven't been pulling the tadpoles because I have no room to raise more frogs. The varadero have been raising froglets in their tank.


----------



## illiterate

I'll be moving to the RTP area in mid July, and looking to see who is around and working with what species.


----------



## Elphaba

I'm in the Chapel Hill area. =) I don't have many frogs right now, just leucs and Varadero imitators. Traded most of my frogs away for plants! I'm working on a 55gal build right now, though, that I'll want to stock with something besides creepin' vines at some point.

I do have a metric TON of ficus villosa if anyone needs any, by the way! We're talking a whole 18x18x24 Zoomed of it. If anyone's ever in the area, please let me know and I'll snip you some.

Hope everyone's doing well! During the next Raleigh show, if people are interested, we could see about having a meetup at my place. I've got room!

Best,
Ash


----------



## EricT

Hey Ash, I've got a bunch of extra cork pieces floating around , a spare 40 breeder critter keeper and some riccia moss as well. And let me know if you have any Varadero or Leucs that you want to get rid of as those are the two species I'm working with as well. 

Sent from my 0PAJ5 using Tapatalk


----------



## illiterate

I'm a few minutes west of Knightdale, and I'm looking for some clippings to get some tanks restarted after they died back a bit from the move out here. I'm willing to drive to pick-up.


----------



## whiteneonrt

I'm in Winston-Salem. If anyone local has any frogs for sale locally shoot me a PM. I have some bicolors that should be ready to go in a month or two.


----------



## whiteneonrt

Went to the Concord show this weekend and picked up some frogs from Shore Thing Exotics. Super nice people and they had quality frogs. I couldn't be happier with my purchase. They are out of Atlanta and said they vend that show as well. I highly recommend them.


----------



## EggrollsFrogs

Asheville, NC here!


----------



## harrisbt

Durham!

I'm getting back into the hobby after a few years away. The long-term goal is lowland fantastica, but I have to repair, rebuild, and re-plant my 70gal first. Already ordered plants and a few bugs to get things growing! 

Biggest need right now is a pane of untempered glass I can cut down to 47x17"

ISO: 
giant orange isos
giant silver springs
other temperate springs
really any bugs....
all of the plants!

CAN TRADE/SELL
a zoo-med 12x12x18 w/light fixture
syngonium rayii 
turface
white square plastic false bottom material
chemical free magnolia seed pods and leaves
pin oak leaf litter
various other supplies (I forget what all is in there..)

Whatever supplies you might need, I may have it. Just PM me and we can figure something out. Not looking to make money, just get my viv going again!


----------



## jarteta97

I forgot I even made this thread, but I'm still active as well. I travel between Chapel Hill and Wake Forest if anyone else is in that area too.


----------



## sunimrette

I know this is an old thread, but putting it out there just in case. I've been away from the hobby for a few years due to life events, but I'm planning on getting back in and will be attending Raleigh Repticon next month. Anyone else going?


----------



## tarbo96

It may be a little bit of a drive but check out my post about a frog meet in Charlotte on June 8th.


----------



## SMenigoz

I've purchased a house in Chapin, SC and will be transitioning my collection there in the next few months from Maryland. I've downsized a bit from over 100 tanks to 40ish; not looking forward to the physical act of transporting the larger Exos I have. 
Scott


----------



## tarbo96

I redid all my big tanks to 18x24 or 24" PVC cubes for just that reason. Just moved 50 from South Georgia to Charlotte this month. Would love if you could make the meet in June


----------



## AsylumDart

Durham, nc here


----------



## raygo83

Mooresville, NC. Just north of Charlotte. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## EmmittGodette

live in Newport, NC. New to vivariums/frogs as well


----------



## Pawky

Lexington, NC here


----------



## macg

The triangle here.


----------



## Chaoskreator

Lenoir, NC here


----------



## SMenigoz

I'll be vending at the Columbia SC Repticon on 01/02Feb2020. 
Sadly, I missed my first East coast FrogDay in over 15 years due to a move to Chapin SC. 
Have not vended at Repticon before but hope there is an interest in dart frogs "down south".
Scott


----------



## Philsuma

SMenigoz said:


> I'll be vending at the Columbia SC Repticon on 01/02Feb2020.
> Sadly, I missed my first East coast FrogDay in over 15 years due to a move to Chapin SC.
> Have not vended at Repticon before but hope there is an interest in dart frogs "down south".
> Scott


Good fishing in all those nearby lakes and waterways? Coincidence in house buying? heh

Here's Bill Newell's Charlotte NC frog meet coming up soon, since you are close.

https://www.facebook.com/events/655620421508794/


----------



## tarbo96

Frogdaddy and Shore things will be vending as well. Frog sales are a little slow in Colombia. Surprised you got a table things are getting rough with Repticon.


----------



## Philsuma

Lotta new frogs to be had and not a lot of new hobbyists and new frog bucks $$ huh Bill ?

Frog Day 2019 NYC was tight as hell and If I didn't sell a male Solano for a grand, I'd have been pizzed.


----------



## tarbo96

Repticons seem to be about the impulse buy and frogs just aren't a good impulse purchase. A lot of people looking for pacmans and pixie frogs. Or tree frogs. We do alright but nothing like Atlanta.


----------

